# Lowe Roughneck 17/55D 2 stroke 90/65 Mercury



## dearl (May 14, 2014)

I posted this over in the conversion page but figured it draw more interest over here. 

I bought this boat new in 2010 Its been a real good boat, we've done alot of fishing out of this rig, and with everything eventually you got to upgrade things. Last year I had to do some work under the floor and when I removed it, I knew right then after fishing season I was putting a new floor down so I broke down and started a few weeks ago. I've got it back together other than a few things but in the pictures you'll see the shots from when it was new to what it looked like when I started on the floor. The motor is very strong for this boat, I think its a perfect match, and its rated for even bigger, but this motor is all I could ask for and its plenty fast, does mid to upper 30's empty and low 30's loaded to the gill. I like the tunnel hull, I mean it does draft alittle more at Idle but at WOT, shes flat and will run in spit. The Pods i installed a few years ago really help with the draft and unlike alot of boats I know that installed them, it acually helped my MPG.

New.....






Now...
View attachment 9





























Got all my wiring back in, new steering cable, waiting on my new HID lights to come in. I also got some Durabak non-skid coming, should be in next week. I'm having some new side skirts made to cover the gaps on the sides of the floor/side area. I'll be glad to get her back together so we can go fishing.


----------



## hotshotinn (May 14, 2014)

OK then....Your boat is looking good


----------



## lowe1648 (May 14, 2014)

What are you getting for HID's? I have been trying to decide what to get for running around cat fishing at night.


----------



## dearl (May 15, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=352325#p352325 said:


> lowe1648 » Yesterday, 20:24[/url]"]What are you getting for HID's? I have been trying to decide what to get for running around cat fishing at night.




I found these on Amazon for $100.00 to the house, they came in today, look big but made real well. I'll probably hook em up over the weekend and test them out. Reviews were good, and I know a guy that has some, he likes them.




I had some 10" light force on my 24/72 Big daddy I just sold, I liked them, but they are like $500.00 but you talk about bright, them dudes would light it up.


----------



## lowe1648 (May 15, 2014)

I was looking at some on ebay that were 35w 7" hid around the same price over the winter. Did you go with spots or floods? Let us know how they work for you when you get out.


----------



## dearl (May 16, 2014)

They are 55w 7" flood beam. I have 1 light on the front already that has the spot beam, I plan to put these on a seperate switch to use with or without the other light.


----------



## dearl (May 19, 2014)

Got the lights installed this weekend, they turned out great. Not an overwhelming bright light but they carry a long distance, its more of a "white" light. They are going to work out great, I'll get some pics up later this evening. waiting on my non-skid to show up so I can finish up and take it fishing.


----------



## JL8Jeff (May 19, 2014)

Did you take the floatation foam out of the rear side areas? My 1652 is set up similar but my console isn't as far forward and I'm getting porpoising with no weight up front. I just put on the transom wedges this weekend but the river was up 8 feet so I did not want to run it with all the debris coming down.


----------



## dearl (May 20, 2014)

I did take the foam out of the rear, a bunch of it, it was soaked, alot of weight was taken out with it. My boat porpoises some if I dont have any gear in the boat, I usually run my bait tank on the front deck, it weighs about 300 lbs when full. It keeps the nose down, but I can still trim it high enough to get the speed up. It plows a bit at take off but doesnt take but a second to get her head up and trimmed out.

Shot of the lights I installed Sunday...


----------



## JL8Jeff (May 20, 2014)

I'm wondering if the foam in my boat is water logged as well. It seems to lean a little to one side and the load is balanced so it makes me suspect the foam.


----------



## dearl (May 20, 2014)

it is probably wet, these boats never drained real well, at least mine didnt. The lower 4" of the foam was soaked, and all of it together weighed at least 100 lbs total.


----------



## dhoganjr (May 20, 2014)

Looking good!!! 

I used to have round lights mounted on the front of the boat like that, the fishing club I fished swore it was a Jeep coming across the lake at night. :-D


----------



## dearl (Jan 28, 2015)

Well I finished the rear end of the boat in April, fished out of it all season, then after deer season went out, I jumped on the front end. Lots of wasted space up there, wanted to incorporate a onboard livewell plus a forward battery compartment. Below are some pics of what I finished with on the rear end.


----------



## dearl (Jan 28, 2015)

Started ripping the front end apart this past weekend. Took everything out, installed new stringers and cross members, fabbed up the new livewell. Installed the new bulkhead, fabbed up the livewell, by the math it is 38 gallons. Just finished the battery compartment. Both boxes will be going in tonight, I have the new floor plate cut, needs to be trimmed than I can get the hatch covers on. Oh i still got plumbing and wiring to do. Im hoping to splash down before the end of February.


----------



## dearl (Jan 28, 2015)

Going back together.....


----------



## dearl (Jan 28, 2015)

Livewell fabbed up....


----------



## Jeeper (Jan 28, 2015)

Looking good.. did you do your own welding? If so was it with a mig or tig? I've got a little fabbing of my own to do and gonna try to do it with stick?? Never done it before but should work. Keep up the good work


----------



## dearl (Jan 29, 2015)

Jeeper said:


> Looking good.. did you do your own welding? If so was it with a mig or tig? I've got a little fabbing of my own to do and gonna try to do it with stick?? Never done it before but should work. Keep up the good work



Yep I do my own welding, Its Mig welded. I should have tig'd it but would have taken a while. Never used a stick on aluminum, heard of them but never tried them.


----------



## dearl (Jan 29, 2015)

Got both boxes mounted last night, dry fit everything to make sure it was right. Planning to install some down supports for the 2 boxes and get the deck plate bent and fitted this weekend.


----------



## dearl (Feb 1, 2015)

Got some work done this past friday and saturday. Floors cut and broke, all hatch opening cut, access door for the wiring and rigging is in. Few more goodies to install then its ready for paint and wiring.

New floor fits like a glove



Access holes for the battery box, livewell and rigging under the console.



New hatch for access to the wiring, livewell pump etc.



Front view.



Console sitting in place.


----------



## gabeskillzz05 (Feb 1, 2015)

Awesome project! I have almost the exact same boat (stock), any idea where that console came from or what brand it is?


----------



## dearl (Feb 2, 2015)

gabeskillzz05 said:


> Awesome project! I have almost the exact same boat (stock), any idea where that console came from or what brand it is?


I bought this boat new in 2011 and it was on it when I bought it, I think its a factory Lowe console.


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 2, 2015)

Great progress. I'm making plans to remove my front box I added so I can lift my floor. I couldn't tell from the pics, did you do anything in between the ribs to help water flow? I've been trying to come up with something to ensure the openings don't get plugged with leaves etc. I'm also planning on adding boxes to my rear deck and replacing the foam. I'm certain it is water logged. Did you do anything to try and prevent future water logging?


----------



## dearl (Feb 2, 2015)

didnt have to do to much to the sides, wedged them open alittle more but had to drill the stringers in several spots to aid in draining. Best defense is to seal up the deck to keep the bigger stuff from getting below the deck.


----------



## dearl (Feb 6, 2015)

Got alittle bit done this week, Installed the batteries and wired the charger. Got all the livewell fittings in. Found a cool aerator nozzles that will aid in pumping all that water back out the livewell without having to use a bucket or put another hole in the transom. With the tip pushed in, it recirculates to the livewell, pull the tip out it pumps the water out of the livewell, all using the recirculation pump.

Batteries charging....



Livewell pump, aerator fittings and thru hull for the pump out line...



Dual barb aerator fitting...



Tip pushed in, recirculates to the livewell...



Tip pulled out, it pumps the water out the livewell....


----------



## spanick (Feb 9, 2015)

Is your motor on a jack plate? If so how is that working for you?


----------



## dearl (Feb 10, 2015)

Yep its on a jack plate, I love it, I can make this thing get up and go in any water condition.

Pic of the jackplate with the old pods I had.


----------



## spanick (Feb 13, 2015)

Looks to be a 4"? Splash guard also?


----------



## dearl (Feb 15, 2015)

spanick said:


> Looks to be a 4"? Splash guard also?




Yep 4". its hard to see but its a tunnel hull, and this splash guard makes a world of diffrence compared to not having one.


----------



## dearl (Feb 17, 2015)

Managed to get my livewell and battery hatch skirts built and installed, everything is wired and plumbed. Got some primer down, waiting on some warmer temps so I can paint. We got 3/4" of ice last night so it may be a while.


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 17, 2015)

Nice


----------



## Jeeper (Feb 18, 2015)

That is coming along great, really like that fill and drain all in one. Where did you come up with that? Looks awesome keep it up!


----------



## dearl (Feb 18, 2015)

Jeeper said:


> That is coming along great, really like that fill and drain all in one. Where did you come up with that? Looks awesome keep it up!



Found the nozzle on Flowrite's web page. They got all kinds of cool livewell stuff.


----------



## dearl (Mar 2, 2015)

Works been slow on my boat, I had a customers boat come in, and we just got it out the shop. I did get my hatch lids installed with new Perko latches this weekend. Metals in for the side skirts, Hopefully I can get those broke and installed this coming weekend. We just got another boat in this past weekend, guy wants a transom riser built to install a jet on a 1760 roughneck,that one will move pretty quick.

New lids with hinges installed...



Battery hatch lid with latch....



Livewell lid with latches...



Both hatch covers with latches...



Console wiring hatch...


----------



## dearl (Mar 8, 2015)

Havent got to much done on my boat lately, working on everybody elses...LOL. I did get my front deck support broke and installed. Ready to get some paint on the ole girl and get her back in the water.


----------



## dearl (Mar 9, 2015)

Got the side supports on one side done last night, Im hoping to get the other side installed tonight, then spend the rest of the week sanding her down so we can spray this weekend some time.


----------



## dearl (Mar 10, 2015)

Side supports in and one side primered, going to be sanding and primering, and taping next few days, Im going to try and have it ready to spray This Saturday or Sunday which ever days warmer. then spend next week stenciling and re-installing all the hardware because next Saturday....we going fishing!


----------



## slick (Mar 10, 2015)

Good idea with the side supports. That should keep the garbage/dirt out.


----------



## brianb2247 (Mar 11, 2015)

whats the deal with the hatches did you but them if so where , ive looked a little no success


----------



## dearl (Mar 12, 2015)

I built mine from scratch. I found a few online, but they were expensive and couldnt find exactly what I wanted so I built them.


----------



## gabeskillzz05 (Mar 19, 2015)

How are the steering/throttle cables run from front to back, are they under the floor? I can't really tell from the pictures. I'm installing a console in my boat that is very similar to yours but not sure if I should go under the floor or down the side.


----------



## dearl (Mar 23, 2015)

I went down the side, its under the side coverings.

Well I finished the Ole girl this weekend, She turned out pretty sweet, went ahead and installed a new wear liner i nthe pump before we took her out and man it made a big diffrence. She actually hit 35.7 mph before she started to porpoise, once I get some water i nthe livewell that will stop. She ran pretty sweet, im happy with the performance.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Mar 23, 2015)

Nice setup. What console and railing is that? My 1652 has the narrow center console and i was going to move it forward but I like the way your console is mounted up on the deck. I thought I could mount my console right up against the front deck but I realized the front of my console angles back so it would never sit flush and I know dirt, debris and everything else would get wedged in the gap.


----------



## dearl (Mar 23, 2015)

Its the factory Lowe console, I had a Electrician friend of mine bend a piece of 3/4" rigid conduit and made the handrail.


----------



## gabeskillzz05 (Mar 23, 2015)

Awesome build!!! Hope mine turns out this professional looking


----------

